# 2 farms for lease in western Kentucky Christian and Todd county



## kentuckychuck (Jun 9, 2016)

1st farm is 100 ac 35 ac corn/soybean balance big hardwoods $2500.00
2nd farm 80 ac Todd county/ combination of hardwood and small pocket fields $1700.00
Send me a message with your contact information and I will send you aerials of farms.  
Thanks, Chuck


----------



## bigh5455 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Leases*

Chuck, 

Tried to PM you for some reason it wasn't working. Could you send me some details about the property/history on the property? Also some pictures and aerials please. 

Thanks!! 

Tripp
706-681-9474


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jun 9, 2016)

100 ac leased out pending payment next friday


----------



## csmith4495 (Jul 4, 2016)

*80 ac lease Todd Co*

Is this lease still avail ?
if yes,  please send more info  and   pictures


----------

